# Pine Needle Tea Anyone?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Pine Needle Tea


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice post , there is something I didn't know how to do , I have heard of it years ago , but it slipped my mind , I am very glad you posted this , thank you .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some Teas Sippers are partial to Pinus Echinata, Pinus Elliotti, Pinus Palustris or Pinus Taeda Tea... Just say'n


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Check this out...they are talking about the inner bark I believe....soft and slimy...not the flaky brown junk on the outside

Use of a pine bark extract and antioxidant vitamin combination product as therapy for migraine in patients refractory to pharmacologic medication. - PubMed - NCBI Migrane help

Can Pine Bark Provide Osteoarthritis Relief? - Osteoarthritis Center - Everyday Health Arthritis Relief


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Some Teas Sippers are partial to Pinus Echinata, Pinus Elliotti, Pinus Palustris or Pinus Taeda Tea... Just say'n


Now your getting all sappy on us.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Anybody here actually tried this? What does it taste like - Christmas morning?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Anybody here actually tried this? What does it taste like - Christmas morning?


The few times we've made it we used the layer just under the bark and it was fairly bland and a bit bitter. Honey works better than sugar to make it taste better.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Then again there's always this!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Anybody here actually tried this? What does it taste like - Christmas morning?


Yes, at Boy Scout camp. We all spit it out except for the creepy kid that never showered or took a crap all week at summer camp. He never got past 2nd Class Rank until he graduated from high school...He stayed and drank the rest of that god-awful concoction if memory serves.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Take a cap of Pine-sol and throw it in a gallon of water. Pour it on the floor at the Waffle House and mop it up. Squeeze mop into a jug and slightly chill before serving. 
Makes 3/4 gallon.

Use above recipe if no pine needles available. 

J/k !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yes, at Boy Scout camp. We all spit it out except for the creepy kid that never showered or took a crap all week at summer camp. He never got past 2nd Class Rank until he graduated from high school...He stayed and drank the rest of that god-awful concoction if memory serves.





Operator6 said:


> Take a cap of Pine-sol and throw it in a gallon of water. Pour it on the floor at the Waffle House and mop it up. Squeeze mop into a jug and slightly chill before serving.
> Makes 3/4 gallon.
> 
> Use above recipe if no pine needles available.
> ...


I believe that creepy kid from my Scout Troop is cooking at the Waffle House in Escambia County after he was released from Holman Correctional Facility. I now see how all this ties together...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I believe that creepy kid from my Scout Troop is cooking at the Waffle House in Escambia County after he was released from Holman Correctional Facility. I now see how all this ties together...


Slippy, you would be successful doing stand-up comedy. I seek out your posts first for your humor, but am often rewarded with great insight and wisdom.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

SGT E said:


> Then again there's always this!
> 
> View attachment 24610


An aptly named beverage, cause what does it make one act like?...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> Pine Needle Tea Anyone?


Checking with my ******* buddies to see any of them have tried this. 
"Hey Mikey, try this!"


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Anybody here actually tried this? What does it taste like - Christmas morning?


Yep, I made some with some needles off my brother's pine.
It was refreshing. Almost like mint, almost...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Just 5-needle bundles of eastern white pine tea for me


----------



## BettyC (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this.It was a very informative article.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've heard of this a time or two, I can't imagine anything made with pine tasting good, but then, I've been wrong before. Someday, I just might get game enough to give it a try.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I bet some grit eater from East Texas thought up that concoction. They cook bbq using pine wood..so what would a little cup o piney wood tea hurt em? Now the health benefits do seem impressive so I am going to pass this tip off to the family health guru and see what she has to say about it. Unfortunately we have no pine trees handy. Wonder if it works with Hollywood Junipers? We have a big stand of those trying to block of the view of democrats looking for something to steal. Just for tea anykind of ever green should also be medicinal. Juniper bound to taste a lot better than pine come to think on it. Be sorta like having a hot cup of Gin. Know the limeyes would love that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes, at Boy Scout camp. We all spit it out except for the creepy kid that never showered or took a crap all week at summer camp. He never got past 2nd Class Rank until he graduated from high school...He stayed and drank the rest of that god-awful concoction if memory serves.


Wow..this sounds like old home week around here. This guy I knew at summer camp who felt the bowels headed South on around day 2. So he sprints over to the outhouse and just picked up the Sears Catalouge to see if there was any pics remaining in the ladies underwear section....when much to his suprise there was a nest of yellow jackets down in there. He chickened out and lasted about 7 more days. Funny how that works huh?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well since i noticed a small branch broke off one of the Juniper tree I stepped at fetched it..had the tea kettle fired up and looked for a recipe. Found all kinds of good stuff on juniper berries..but found only topical suggestions for the needles. Do anybody know for sure about this? I dont want to get a bad tummy on the deal. Thanks.


----------

